# How many cigars do you smoke per day, week, etc??



## jd5253 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a noob around here and just curious the average number of cigars everyone smokes.

Typically, I smoke one per night 3 or 4 of the weekdays and usually 1 or 2 each on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

jd5253 said:


> I'm a noob around here and just curious the average number of cigars everyone smokes.
> 
> Typically, I smoke one per night 3 or 4 of the weekdays and usually 1 or 2 each on Saturday and Sunday.


Almost exactly the same here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I smoke two to three a day. Everyday is a holiday since I am retarded,,,, I mean retired!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

About 4/week. More if my girlfriends out of town!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Started out with one or two per week, then gradually moved up to one or two per day. Right now I'm back down to a few per week depending on the weather, but when I have a chance to get away at places that still allow smoking inside, I try to take advantage on smoking the maximum number possible I'm comfortable with which is 2-3 per day.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

1 or 2 a week plus a few cigarillos. I'm mainly a pipe smoker. ipe:


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic (Dec 27, 2013)

Depends. Usually when I'm offshore I'll go outside on "the patio" and smoke one a day in the evenings/around sunset or mid-afternoon depending on what's going on. When I'm home it just depends on weather, schedule, etc but I usually try for one a day at some point.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

currently im about 4/week depending on the weather and what kind of social events im a part of


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I average 3-4 a week. Always in the evening after supper. A great way to wind down the day.


----------



## Wicket (Jan 3, 2014)

1-2 a week but when the weather changes I'm sure it will be more.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I used to smoke maybe 1 a day. Since I quit smoking cigarettes 10 weeks ago, I smoke 4-5 cigars per day. Who says you'll save money by quitting cigarettes.......


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Two or three a day, unless I fire up a long long smoke like a Trinidad Paradox. Those things burn for well over two hours.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Varies based on weather, work and family. But, on average I smoke twice a week and go through 2-3 cigars each day. Some weeks I'll smoke 3-4 times, then some weeks I won't smoke at all.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Roughly about 6 per week right now, sometimes less depending on the weather.. Sometimes none during the week, usually no more than 2-3. I do most of my smoking on the weekends. This weekend I smoked 5.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I fluctuate quite a bit, but my current frequency is in the 1 to 2 per day just depending on how much opportunity I have. Sometimes I will smoke only 1 or none and other days I will go through 3 or 4.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I normally will have 3-4 per week depending on what im doing.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

1-4 a month and "special occasions."


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

I try to smoke as many as I can! Usually ends up around 1 per day, 6 per week.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Most weeks 1-2 , once it warms back up probably a couple more!


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I notice that many would cut down smoking during the cold/winter months? Why is that?
Do excuse my noob question as i come from a country where there's only one season and i prefer to smoke when its raining or windy at nights..


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm lucky if I get 1 smoke a week in, when it's warmer out I'll get to smoke a couple a week but I also throw in some pipe smoking when i get the chance too. With a child, a wife that's not thrilled with the smoking part of the hobby (likes the cigars and desktop humidors, pipes, and the smell of unburnt tobacco, once they get lit she's not a fan at all...), and a demanding job I don't get a ton of alone time to get out for a smoke.

Phillip


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 2 cigars just about every day. Yesterday I only had 1. I usually have a toro size or bigger as my first smoke around 8pm and as a night cap a Rothschild's or Nub Habano


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

max_cjs0101 said:


> I notice that many would cut down smoking during the cold/winter months? Why is that?
> Do excuse my noob question as i come from a country where there's only one season and i prefer to smoke when its raining or windy at nights..


Because some of us do not smoke in our homes for various reasons. It's going to be -15 degrees F and windy in the morning. No way to enjoy that outdoors. Garage is too cold also.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

I try to get one in every day. I very rarely smoke more than one in a day, though. Usually I'll smoke as a nightcap, but if I know I won't get a chance in the evening then I will make time during the day for a short stick. I've made a ventilated smoking chamber in my basement to deal with winter. Definitely looking forward to spring though, since my "throne" down here is made of porcelain :laugh:


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Do excuse my noob question as i come from a country where there's only one season and i prefer to smoke when its raining or windy at nights..


Same here. I find it extremely relaxing to smoke when it rains. The sound of rains even makes me sleep better. Unfortunately I live in San Diego where it only rains like 30-40 days a year.


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

3-5 a week depending on the weather.

Nothing is better than smoking on my back deck in the summer after grilling out. 

Nothing worse than sitting in the garage when it's 25 and trying to get through a stick.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

I get 2 a week in on a good week.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

2 or 3 a day


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

With the weather now I'm at one a week right now. I really enjoy smoking a cigar while I shovel the snow. In the summer usually 2 but several backwoods cigars too in he summer


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

At most 1 a day. Usually 4-5 times per week, but that depends on weather. If it's too cold or hot, I'm not going to waste a cigar while being uncomfortable sitting outside.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

455 Punch said:


> Because some of us do not smoke in our homes for various reasons. It's going to be -15 degrees F and windy in the morning. No way to enjoy that outdoors. Garage is too cold also.


Man tell me about it, its -5 here and -25 with the wind chill. I usually seek refuge in my garage but it WAY to cold.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> 1-4 a month and "special occasions."


That's almost where I am, though it's more like 1 a month + special occasions.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

3-4 per month


----------



## Boinargly (Jan 8, 2014)

3-4 per week..


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Weekdays - One a day after Dinner Sometimes a pipe when I first get home from work.

Weekends - one after breakfast and one after Dinner Pipe off and on though the day.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Rare to smoke more than 1/day. Typically 4-5x per week.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

3 a day under normal conditions. More if family is here and the pool and grill are going. NFL Sundays can get rough, 2 a game for 3 games..baseball was made for cigars...I am too retired, so anything is game.
:cowboyic9:


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

Two a day , one after lunch with coffee usually . One about an hour after dinner . I Smoke outside or in the garage , I don't smoke if the garage drops below 20 degrees .


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

2 to 3 a week and sometimes more depending on how many rounds of golf I play


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

5-7 per week in the Spring/Summer/Fall 

1-2 per week during winter (no heated garage, yet)


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> 1-4 a month and "special occasions."





mrvrsick said:


> That's almost where I am, though it's more like 1 a month + special occasions.


Same here, I try to smoke one every sunday but if it's raining or to cold I just skip it and another condition for me to have a cigar is that I must have had a better than average meal. Today, the weather seems nice, plus I had an outstanding meal (twice actually :hungry so eventhough it's not sunday I think I might smoke one after a well deserved nap.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Usually no less than three and no more than five per day, one of them a good premium and the rest more budget-friendly bundle cigars or cheroots (not drugstore cigars). 

I've not kept track of how many pipefuls of tobacco I smoke every day.


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

I smoke five to seven per week during the winter and smoke one or two a day during the warm season. Though I have smoked as many as six on several outings in the long summer days.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

1-2/week, generally one on a Saturday night over drinks, and maybe on a weeknight if I really need to unwind from work. I'd rather smoke a couple really good smokes than a lot of average ones.


----------



## Munch (Dec 9, 2013)

1 or 2 a week if it's nice out but during winter only when I'm in the hot tub which isn't all that often.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

5 to 7 a week. Usually through the week after getting off of work there is too much to do. I've tried a cigar or pipe for lunch through the week or while working but its a waste for me as I can't devote my attention to enjoying what I was doing or thirty minutes just isn't enough time, otherwise, it would just be a "habit". My weekends are my smoke time......, well, as time allows.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm trying to smoke one per day these days. Works out great so far.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

10-12. Depends on how the weekend goes, but at least two a day. Its up from 1 a day, thanks to the exhaust system I have in my smoke room now.


----------



## Outdoorlife (Jan 13, 2014)

Roughly 2-3 a week but when I worked outdoors on a ranch I would have at least one a day for the summer


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

3-7 a week. Depends on if I go out golfing on the weekend or not.


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

Not as much as I'd like, usually 1 or 2 a week....mostly on weekends. Like others, once the weather warms up, it will be more frequent.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Used to be 1-2 a week then got to 3-4 but since I put a woodburner in the garage I've been smoking 1 per day. Love sitting in front of the fire with a good stick and some days a nice glass of scotch.


----------



## Outdoorlife (Jan 13, 2014)

Gerace716 said:


> Used to be 1-2 a week then got to 3-4 but since I put a woodburner in the garage I've been smoking 1 per day. Love sitting in front of the fire with a good stick and some days a nice glass of scotch.


Ohhhh reminds me of my hometown! What scotch you like?


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Outdoorlife said:


> Ohhhh reminds me of my hometown! What scotch you like?


i love glenfiddich especially the 18 year. Also a fan of the glenlivet 15 yr. and I don't mind some johnnie walker once in a while. How about you?


----------



## Outdoorlife (Jan 13, 2014)

Usually enjoy a good bourbon but have been widening my palate and breaking into scotch. Love the good oak flavor. Just bought my first bottle of Johnny walker to test...


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Outdoorlife said:


> Usually enjoy a good bourbon but have been widening my palate and breaking into scotch. Love the good oak flavor. Just bought my first bottle of Johnny walker to test...


I enjoy some bourbon here and there also. But the johnnie walker black or better is good stuff


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on how late I get home from work...but I probably average 4 a week. If I get to go golfing on the weekend then 5-6. 

I also have recently dived into the scotch world. I just bought a bottle of Highland Park 12 and Glenfiddich 12. I also recently tried the Glenlivet 12, 15 & 18. I'm still trying to figure out what I like!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Only about 2 a week. Usually on the way home from work. Really relaxing.
Sometimes it can be a bit more if I go golfing or doing something outside.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I am smoking about 1 a day or at least that is what my wife thinks. :gossip: But In reality i am smoking 2 a day. I have always enjoyed a cigar on special occasions but now I love relaxing at the end of the day with a nice cigar and a glass of Scotch or wine... And since i have moved up from only smoking on special occasions i am making a point to try everything i can get my hands on. it has been an amazing journey since Christmas. I just hope the wife never finds out how much i have spent over the past month.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Depends on how late I get home from work...but I probably average 4 a week. If I get to go golfing on the weekend then 5-6.
> 
> I also have recently dived into the scotch world. I just bought a bottle of Highland Park 12 and Glenfiddich 12. I also recently tried the Glenlivet 12, 15 & 18. I'm still trying to figure out what I like!


I am really enjoying pairing my smokes with Scotch. If you ever get a chance i suggest you try the Glenlivit 21 Archive. It is amazing but way out of my budget. I was luck to get a bottle for a wedding present from a friend. But for me wine is the next best thing. I have found that the Decoy Cabernet Sauvignon goes great with any smoke


----------



## TorchandCutter (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd say every 2-3 days I smoke 2-3 cigars so that would probably average out to about 7 per week.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

AuTechCoM said:


> I am really enjoying pairing my smokes with Scotch. If you ever get a chance i suggest you try the Glenlivit 21 Archive. It is amazing but way out of my budget. I was luck to get a bottle for a wedding present from a friend. But for me wine is the next best thing. I have found that the Decoy Cabernet Sauvignon goes great with any smoke


 I think the 21 Archive is around $150? Yeah...a bit more than I would spend on a bottle myself. My scotch palate is far too ignorant to properly enjoy something like that lol.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I think the 21 Archive is around $150? Yeah...a bit more than I would spend on a bottle myself. My scotch palate is far too ignorant to properly enjoy something like that lol.


Like i said the only reason i was able to enjoy it was because it was a present... but Macallan 12 is my second choice followed by Glenlivet 12


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

cpmcdill said:


> Usually no less than three and no more than five per day, one of them a good premium and the rest more budget-friendly bundle cigars or cheroots (not drugstore cigars).
> 
> I've not kept track of how many pipefuls of tobacco I smoke every day.


More or less about the same pattern minus the pipe.


----------



## longtran (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine actually 3 per day. First one in the morning is like a warm up. This one is on fhe mild side. Then afternoon is something like corojo. Sumantra. Sungrown ...
In the night r mid night i used to have a maduro .
I start to smoke 3 sticks per day about a year before.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

2 a day average 3-4 on my day off


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

At least1 a day in the summer. .1 or 2 a week in the winter. .hard to relax and enjoy a cigar when your worried about hyperthermia.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> At least1 a day in the summer. .1 or 2 a week in the winter. .hard to relax and enjoy a cigar when your worried about hypothermia.


Oh man, I remember east coast winters, and maybe smoking something with a bit more 'ligero' would help do the trick?! ;D


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't know if I already posted, but I smoke 3-4 cigars a day. Sometimes, one or two of them is just a Bandido or a Eurostick or a mini. I do plan to cut this way down once I've done my experimenting and lowered my stockpile, and settle in on about half of that or less. I'm finding lots of sticks that I won't likely ever buy again.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

2-3 between Monday -Thursday. 1 each Friday Saturday and Sunday, 2 in one of those days on occasion.


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

Depends on the season. Summer about 2 to 3 a week. In the winter less than one a week.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

One a week and love to have a good bourbon or single malt with it- my current favorite is the Glendronach 21 and the Talker 18


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Id say 5 a week. Usually smoke 1 on my off days and bring a smaller stick to work on occasion.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll smoke one stick on my days off. That would equal four.


----------



## Toy4Rick (Jun 22, 2015)

Well for me it's 1 every 2-4 weeks. Still can't find a better rhythm since my wife really hates the smell and it's hard to sneak away

Oh well, just makes me enjoy it that much more when I do 
Rick


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Going into the bad weather, the count goes down. During the summer about twenty per week during yard work. During the winter cold and rain more like five to ten a week.


----------



## Lucky28 (Dec 9, 2015)

I smoke about 2-3 a day I feel I am a collector so I am consistently buying and smoking 

My humidor is over 1000 cigars so I tend to smoke more than I should 

ESP if friends or family are over


----------



## ligadude86 (Dec 6, 2015)

Butt kicker here


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

7-10 a week for me.


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

i just smoked 5 last week and thought that was A LOT! i guess i need to smoke more to catch up to some of you.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

1 a week, maybe 2 depending on the weather.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

99.9% of the time I have one a day. On the weekends sometimes two or three.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Welp, my once "once or twice a month" limit has long since gone out the window. 2-4 a week, I would say, is where I've been. I've only smoked more than once in a day on one occasion, will probably not try that again. ...Probably. 

How could I not?  Cigars are so tasty... and so damn relaxing.


----------



## lroy76 (Dec 7, 2015)

2-3 weekly as weather gets bad in MI. More when I come home to CT and have friends with similar interests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

